# jumping



## begin of a dream (Nov 29, 2007)

taught myself almost all i know about jumping, im 16 and would love to show.....how does my position look? remember i am not a trained jumper....just enjoy having fun....


----------



## begin of a dream (Nov 29, 2007)

sorry accidently posterd same pic twice....heres another


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

wow! you taught yourself?? well done!  

in the first pic there is something a little funny looking but i cant quite put my finger on it. oh i got it! your legs look like they are doing what i call 'chicken winging' with arms. my husband, who is just learning to ride, puts his arms out like chicken wings when he starts trotting. looks like your legs are doing that. your knees should be on the saddle. it also looks like your bum is lifted straight up from the saddle rather than having the lean forwards position but this could be influenced by the chicken legging  sorry, i mean no offence by that term its just a name i have given it. in that pic it also looks like you are leaning a little on his neck but your release seems really good. i would also say that your legs have slipped back and your toes are a little too turned out 

the main thing i can see from the other pics is the leg slipping back. you seem to have good hands and give him plenty of release which is awesome for a self taught person. i dont know if there is anything else to critique but my boss is going to be back soon so i have to stop playing on the forum and do some work 

keep up the good work and i think with a little more fine tuning you will do really well at some starter showjumping


----------



## begin of a dream (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks i feel pretty proud of myself considering that i taught myself....i just did what felt natural....apparently it worked for the most part


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

perosnally well done for self teaching yourself, but on the picture where you jumping on you off side (right side)u look like u are putting to much weight on your horse's kneck, im not sure tho, you look gd in your other two pictures, keep up the hard work x
btw in 16 and i am self taught aswell :lol:


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

im sorry but the third picture is almost frightening how ahead of your horse's jump you are. i'm not trying to be mean, but i'm concerned for your safety and the comfort of your horse. you need to let your horse jump up to you instead of you trying to jump for your horse.

you also might want to try jumping without stirrups so you learn where your leg should be (a little behind the girth). i would suggest working on your two point on the flat at the trot and canter with stirrups to secure your position. then, try jumping smaller jumps without stirrups, making sure you distribute the grip between the lower thigh and knee, with your heels down. you also might want to try to shorten your stirrups so at the longest they hit your ankle when your feet are out of the stirrups.

im so sorry if i sound harsh i really didnt mean to  you do have a good start, and congratulations on what you've taught yourself already.

good luck!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

*u rok*

OMG u seriously rok to think u taught ur self how long have u been jumping 4 and how long has the paint been jumping 4 cos yas look really good and you r self taught jumping over a mtr in some of em


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

Not bad for teaching yourself (clapping!) Although, you need to sit up a bit more and keep your hind end in that saddle more. You're over the pomel too much. Good job though.


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

3days3ways said:


> im sorry but the third picture is almost frightening how ahead of your horse's jump you are. i'm not trying to be mean, but i'm concerned for your safety and the comfort of your horse. you need to let your horse jump up to you instead of you trying to jump for your horse.
> 
> you also might want to try jumping without stirrups so you learn where your leg should be (a little behind the girth). i would suggest working on your two point on the flat at the trot and canter with stirrups to secure your position. then, try jumping smaller jumps without stirrups, making sure you distribute the grip between the lower thigh and knee, with your heels down. you also might want to try to shorten your stirrups so at the longest they hit your ankle when your feet are out of the stirrups.
> 
> ...


I agree with this poster ... there are some definite good points, but there are also issues which could provide some safety issues.

going by what feels right is a good way to start, feeling comfortable is key when jumping. The paint is a nice, scopey horse and I like how well he rounds over the fences. He definitely seems to enjoy what he's doing! 

Your leg is your base of support when jumping, and it is extremely important to build a strong leg position. To polish up that leg, you need to shorten your stirrups at least 2 holes, which will immediately tighten them up. Bring your toe back in a little so that you aren't gripping with the back side of your legs. You do need to bring your knees in so they touch the saddle, but the grip should be with your inner thigh and calf. Ride lots and lots of two-point, and be sure that you aren't supporting any of your weight with his neck. Ride with arms straight out to the side and hold that two-point. This will significantly strengthen your legs and help you to get them in the most correct position. And keep those heels down!

Once you've got that leg tightened up, concentrate on making sure your back stays nice and flat. 

You are off to a good start because you are comfortable jumping, now you just need to really polish it up for the show ring!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

first of all, well done... You have natural ability, you just need some areas that need work for the show ring. But trust me if you work on them, you will do very well  

Your frame needs working on, and your lower leg. Other then that, watch out for 'Begin of a dream' :lol: she is gunna take home all the prize money lol  

Hang in there darl, remember practise makes perfect... goodluck :wink:


----------



## Nevie (Jan 2, 2008)

wow great job for teaching yourself. The thing that sticks out to me the most is your lower leg it needs to be farther foreward. Which will hold you in more securly.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Good job for teaching yourself! However, I have been jumping awhile so I will give you some tips that would help. First of all, your thrusting yourself forward too much, especially in the second photo. It's easy to as your paint is obviously a thrusty jumper. The best thing to do is practice some lower jumps, like 2', and think about letting him put you into 2-point, rather than tossing yourself over the jump. In the second picture your hands are way to far down his neck, try putting them in the middle of his neck, but still stay out of his mouth. Also, keep your chin up more, as you seem to have a tendency to look down a bit. One other thing, raise your stirrups. Your foot is too far through the stirrup and you don't have enough weight in your heel. Remember to keep your stirrups on the ball of your foot. I really love your appy, his knees are perfectly aligned. However, your paint looks like he loves his job, but he is hanging his left knee pretty bad. It would help for me to see him, but he might be rushing. Remember to take your time, higher isn't better. Lots of cavelletti and poles will fix is, trot a lot of jumps. Also, learn to half halt, and three strides before every jump half halt him. Please don't think I'm ripping you apart, just I am anal. I have had a lot of trainers scream at me, so don't get frustrated. 
Now to give you some comments. You have a nice, strong calf. As I said, I love your appy. The paint loves his job, just needs some fine tuning. You appear to have good timing, all your pics are in the right place.

Congrats on teaching yourself, and have fun when you show!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Great job for teaching yourself, however...

Your getting way way way too ahead of your horse! Your lucky that your horse doesn't stop, because honestly you'd probaly be off. 
So, try to stick your butt into the saddle a bit more, and keep your hands down on her(?) neck, BUT mantain a realese. It seems like your really "laying" on your horse, so try to keep a better balance, if you know what I mean.
CUTE horse! Stats? 
In a few months, I think you'll be ready to show, but at first take it easy. Just start out 1'6" maybe, espically if it's your horses first time going to a show.


----------



## begin of a dream (Nov 29, 2007)

thank you all for the suggestions they are definatly helping me a lot. the paint horse is named avalanche and believe it or not he is a gaited horse. we're not really sure of his breed but he is absolutly amazing. he is also a very good endurance prospect...he's amazing. the appy is named cochese and i believe he used to do some showing. he loves to jump. the paint on the other hand has pretty much learned how to jump with me. i've only been workin him for about 2-3 months. hes continues to amaze me :wink:


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay on your part, your hands are reaallllyyy far up the neak, which isnt necessary for the hieght of the jumps. You also should keep your heels down over all of the jumps, they are kind of pointed upward. And, sorry, but the thing the bothers me the most is that your legs are sooooo far out from the saddle! Im so sorry, critiquing makes me feel so mean  but its the truth.

You said you wanted to show, so honestly, In eq, you would probably be out. Work on these and you will look so good!!

OMG I feel horrible 

Also if you want do well, get a trainer. You probably would not be haveing these problems if you had a trainer.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, your paint looks like quite a jumper! When you head to a jump you should have even contact on your thighs, knees, and the _inside_ of your calves. Your stirrup should be on the balls of your foot with the outside branch a little closer to the tip of your pinky toe, with more weight on the inside of your foot and your foot angled out just a tad. Your ankles should be flexible with your weight in your heels. As your horse approaches the jump you stay the same and allow your horse to jump up to you while you release with your hands on your horse’s crest. As you go over, there should still be a vertical line from your hip down to your ankle, your seat should be over the center of your saddle. You’ve done a decent job for being self taught (esp on a big jumper like this one) but I agree with another poster, your position is very dangerous. In one picture you have no foundation (leg) and all of your weight is on your horse’s neck instead of balanced over his center of gravity (the middle of the saddle). If your horse stopped in this picture you would have fallen off! Also, you are greatly hindering his jumping ability. You can imagine what it’d be like to leap over something with a 50 lb backpack that flings itself onto your head as you go over! You’ve done a better job over the second picture but your toe is turned completely out with your heel digging into his side. Again, you’ve lost your foundation and you will be constantly driving at your horse if you heel stays there. Riding in your 2 point is a great exercise to train your leg to stay in the same position!


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

I think everyone already pointed out the problems. Overall, awesome job teaching yourself! I love that you give the horse a release which, I've seen alot of people who teach themselves jumping not doing and pulling on their horse's mouth.

How old is the paint? he's a cutie.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

Grendel said:


> I think everyone already pointed out the problems. Overall, awesome job teaching yourself! I love that you give the horse a release which, I've seen alot of people who teach themselves jumping not doing and pulling on their horse's mouth.
> 
> How old is the paint? he's a cutie.



Not to seem bossy, mean, or cranky  

she indeed does have a realse, but too much, and the judges at horse shows may not like that


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

xoLivxo said:


> Grendel said:
> 
> 
> > I think everyone already pointed out the problems. Overall, awesome job teaching yourself! I love that you give the horse a release which, I've seen alot of people who teach themselves jumping not doing and pulling on their horse's mouth.
> ...


i'm aware that she has too much release. i'm just saying that it's alot better than people who yank on their horses mouth :?


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

^ I agree :wink:


----------

